# Vehicle Insurance claim - reviews please



## minusnothing (Oct 9, 2019)

Hi,

I'm choosing which company to insure my Portuguese plated vehicle with. Does anyone have any experience making a claim with any of the following companies:


Medal
Ibex
AbbeyGate

Please let me know because prices vary wildly, and I suspect it's because of the 'after-care' in the event of a claim.


----------



## 1920 powerplus (Nov 27, 2017)

hi 
why abbeygate


i would just go with 1 of the Portuguese companys and as a bonus you will get breakdown recovery with it


i would keep in mind that they do not have fully comp for older cars

barry


----------

